# Roller pigeon found without band-Sacramento CA



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

I am a volunteer with a local Wildlife group in Sacramento CA and we have what looks like a roller pigeon come in without a band. Since we do not want to put a domestic bird in the wild I am looking for someone to adopt this bird. Please email me at [email protected] if interested in giving this bird a good home. I will take pictures if needed.
Jen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this bird.

Hopefully someone here can find room in their heart as well as their loft for this bird.


----------

